

Show HN: Autoresizing HTML textarea (adds rows as you fill it) - binarez
http://hifibit.com/contact.html

======
binarez
The code is here:
[http://www.HiFiBiT.com/hifibit.js](http://www.HiFiBiT.com/hifibit.js)

Functions cursorLineNumber(txtArea) and commentMessageTextAreaHandler() at the
bottom of the file.

